
Tips for Successful App Store Review - pplonski86
https://www.dashdevs.com/blog/how-to-successfully-submit-an-app-to-the-app-store-for-review/
======
Dashdevs
The Apple team has a strict vision concerning the quality of mobile
applications. This is really great for the users, because the Apple team works
hard to make the App Store a trustworthy ecosystem. The App Store has a high
threshold and tough requirements, not only for the app’s performance but for
the implementation of appropriate security measures. The user can be sure that
iOS applications are reliable.

